# Looking for Frozen Semen



## David Eaton (Feb 24, 2005)

I am interested in purchasing frozen semen from NFC, NAFC, FC, and AFCs to add to my collection.
I am interested in buying entire collections. A breeding must be be based on 150 million live semen, post thaw or darn close to it.

I am also interested in buying frozen semen from siblings from the above that are proven.

David Eaton
Mill Pond Retrievers
P.O. Box 337
South Thomaston, Maine 04856
207-236-9708
[email protected]
www.Millpondretrievers.com


----------

